# Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz



## danyvet (7. Sep. 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

es vergeht kein Tag, an dem nicht irgendwas aufregendes passiert. Heute ist leider etwas nicht schönes aufregendes passiert: eine Libellenlarve hat einem Molchlarverl das Schwänzchen abgebissen. Der arme kann jetzt fast nicht mehr schwimmen, kommt nur sehr mühsam voran. Das Hinterende ist noch ein bissi blutig. Ich habe aber gelesen, __ Molche haben ein Protein, das ihnen Gliedmaßen und Schwanz nachwachsen lässt. Ich hoffe, das passiert hier auch und das möglichst schnell, bevor er ganz gefressen wird, denn jetzt ist er leichte Beute.
LG Dany


----------



## Teichfreund (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz*

Hi Dani,

hast du die Libellenlarve beim Abfressen beobachte? So wie es aussieht, handelst es sich um einen Kammmolch, der das Opfer wurde. 
Die Gefahr, jetzt Beute zu werden, ist nach Verlust seines Schwanzes wohl schon sehr groß. Aber wer weis, vielleicht hat er Glück. 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## danyvet (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz*

Hallo Teichfreund,

nein, es ist kein Kammmolch, es ist ein Teichmolchbaby (war mit Schwanz ca. 3cm lang und jetzt ist es nur mehr...naja, ca. 2cm). Beobachtet hab ich es nicht, aber ich kann mir nix anderes vorstellen, da ich fast den ganzen Tag über in den Teich glotze und schon beobachtet habe, wie die Libellenlarven __ Schnecken angreifen und auch auf __ Molche (junge, also Larven) lauern, diese meist aber nicht erwischen, weil sie im letzten Moment abhauen. Manchmal bleibt mir fast das Herz stehen, so knapp ist es. Und sonst ist nix im Teich, was das gewesen sein könnte.
Ich muss gestehen, wir haben das Glück nicht herausgefordert, sondern diesen jetzt schwanzlosen Schwanzlurch *g* rausgenommen und in ein großes (5 liter) Gurkenglas getan, Teichboden rein, ein kleines Stämmchen __ Hornblatt und Wasser aus dem Teich mit gaaaaanz vielen Wasserflöhen. Heute hat mein Freund Tubifex gekauft, über die hat er sich gleich gestürzt. Vielleicht können wir ihn bald wieder in den Teich zurückgeben. Ich möchte aber zumindest warten, bis er wieder besser schwimmen kann, damit er flüchten kann, wenn die nächste Libellenlarve kommt. Ich weiß, die Natur ist grausam und die Libellenlarven wollen ja auch überleben, aber ich habs nicht geschafft, ihn drin zu lassen und das Schicksal seinen Lauf nehmen lassen. Ein bisschen Schicksal spielen ist m.M.n. erlaubt, denn wozu hat mich das Schicksal denn diesen Molch überhaupt entdecken lassen. Vielleicht ist es Bestimmung ihn zu retten??? Who knows, und nachdem keiner weiß, was richtig und was falsch ist, versuch ich jetzt mal diese Rettung. Mir sind halt Molche sympathischer als __ Libellen(larven). Einige werden mich jetzt sicher kritisieren, manche werden mir aber vielleicht beipflichten, dass sie es genauso getan hätten.

LG Dany


----------



## Teichfreund (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz*

Hallo Dany,

ok, ist ein __ Teichmolch. Ich habe mich von der Größe des Bildes eher für einen Kammmolch entschieden. Aber du hast Recht, die Maserung passt schon eher zum Teichmolch. 
Ich habe einmal einen Vergleich von Kamm- und Teichmolch was die Größe angeht. Ich finde das schon beeindruckend. Vor allem, da der kleine Teichmolch auch schon im Maul des Kammmolches war.
 

Wie stellst du dir das jetzt aber vor, wie es weiter gehen soll? Wenn er in einem kleinen Behälter ist und dort nicht raus kann? Vermutlich wird jetzt bald seine Zeit kommen und er möchte das Wasser verlassen.
Ich kann zwar deine Einstellung verstehen, aber im Sinne des Molches selbst, solltest du evtl. noch einmal über die Gefangenschaft nachdenken. Auch wenn die Gefahr groß ist, dass er gefressen wird. Die ist übrigens auch noch groß, wenn das Tier groß genug ist, aus dem Wasser zu  kommen. 


Grüße
Markus


----------



## danyvet (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz*

Lieber Teichfreund,

dein Bild mit den beiden Molchis ist tatsächlich beeindruckend! Toller "Fang". Und der hatte ihn schon im Maul? Wieder ausgespuckt, weil er nicht schmeckt? Oder hast du ihn da rausgerettet? 

Du weißt gar nicht, wie sehr ich mich quäle mit dem Gedanken, ob die "Rettung" im Gurkenglas die richtige Entscheidung ist, oder nicht. Ich möchte ihn ja sobald wie möglich wieder in den Teich tun. Ich weiß, dass jetzt die Zeit ist, dass er bald raus möchte. Ich sehe das bei seinen Artgenossen jeden Tag. Die, die an Land gehen, sind aber nicht mehr so grün wie "unserer", die haben alle schon ein bissl mehr Färbung und die Kiemen sind eigentlich so gut wie verkümmert. Bei diesem schwanzlosen sind die Kiemen noch sehr ausgeprägt und ich achte jeden Tag drauf, ob sie kleiner werden usw. Ich hoffe, ich täusche mich nicht, aber ich finde, er schwimmt heute schon etwas schneller. Ich möchte doch nur, dass er etwas mehr Überlebenschance hat, als er noch vor 3 Tagen hatte. Wie gesagt, ich denke, ich lass ihn noch ein paar wenige Tage im Glas und dann werd ich ihn schweren Herzens wieder seinem Schicksal überlassen. Vielleicht ist er ja dann auch schon auswanderbereit, wo andere Feinde als die __ Libellen auf ihn warten *fürcht*.
Ich bin normalerweise auch der Meinung, man sollte die Natur lassen wie sie ist, aber dann hätt ich auch keinen Teich im Garten :? 
Zum Wochenende schätz ich wird er soweit sein, dass er bessere Chancen hat und ich lass ihn dann frei. Dann war er gerade mal eine Woche in Gefangenschaft, wo er sich mich Tubifex den Bauch voll schlagen konnte. Denn ehrlich gesagt, unser Teich sieht etwas "leergefischt" aus. Dürfte nicht viel Futter drin sein, außer den Mini-Wasserflöhen, die offensichtlich keine optimale Beute ist für Molchbabies, denn ich seh sie eigentlich nie welche schnappen. Aber vielleicht passiert das ja auch nur in der Nacht. Ach, je mehr Zeit am Teich ich verbring, desto faszinierender wirds und ich hab schon so viel dazugelernt, aber am meisten hab ich gelernt, dass das eine Welt ist, die ich nicht so schnell ganz erfassen werde können. Da gibt es soooo viele Geheimnisse, die zu lüften ich leider nicht im stande bin.

Drück mir, oder dem schwanzlosen Baby, mal die Daumen, dass ich das richtige tue.

LG Dany


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz*

Hallo Dany,

ich glaub, ich hätt's auch gemacht. Natur hin, Natur her. Wir beieinflussen die Natur tagtäglich im negativen Sinne, da dürfen wir doch auch mal was "Gutes" tun. Übrigens - manche Molchbabies brauchen länger und reifen erst im nächsten Frühjahr heran. Die überwintern dann im Teich. 

PS: Denk dran, dass der kleine Kiemenatmer auf Sauerstoff im Wasser angewiesen ist!


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz*

Hallo Else, 
danke für deine Worte.
Ja, an O2 haben wir gedacht, erstens Pflanzerl rein, zweitens wechseln wir das Wasser jeden 2. tag.
Heute morgen habe ich übrigens den Eindruck, dass er wirklich schon deutlich  besser, also schneller, schwimmen kann. Vielleicht fängt das Schwanzerl jetzt an, nachzuwachsen. Jedenfalls kann er sich jetzt mal ein paar Tage vollfressen. Die restlichen Tubifex kommen dann natürlich auch in den Teich, wenn wir ihn wieder aussetzen, damit die anderen auch noch was davon haben.

Ich werde weiterberichten,

lg Dany


----------



## danyvet (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz*

Liebe Leute, die es interessiert,

das Molchschwanzerl ist schon geschätzte 3 mm nachgewachsen und er kann schon fast ganz toll schwimmen. Wir werden ihn heute oder morgen wieder aussetzen!
Anbei ein aktuelles Foto
LG Dany


----------



## danyvet (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz*

Hallo liebe Leute!

Heute morgen hab ich "meinen" Stummelschwanzmolch wieder gesehen (wir haben ihn am Tag meines vorigen Postings ausgesetzt, also am 14.9.)!!! Der Schwanz ist schon fast komplett nachgewachsen. Ich konnte ihn eigentlich nur erkennen, weil der Schwanz nicht spitz auslaufend ist. Ist das nicht unglaublich!?!?!? In 2,5 Wochen ist der Schwanz so nachgewachsen, dass er eigentlich gleichwertig mit einem intakten Schwanz ist. Also, ich denke halt, dass er (oder sie?) es war, außer es gab noch einen 2., dem das Schwanzerl abgebissen wurde  Foto kann ich nächstes mal reinstellen, bin wieder mal grad in der Arbeit 

LG Dany


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz*

Hallo Dany,

das nenne ich mal eine wirklich erstaunliche Entdeckung.  
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der kleine es überhaupt schafft, geschweige denn, dass der Schwanz so flott nachwächst.


----------



## danyvet (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz*

Hallo Molchfreunde,

hier sind nun endlich die versprochenen Fotos vom nachgewachsenen Schwanzerl. Also, ich geh zumindest davon aus, dass es DER Molch ist, außer es gibt noch einen mit abgebissenem Schwanz.
Das erste Bild ist vom 22.9, also knapp über eine Woche nach dem Aussetzen und das zweite ist vom 30.9.


----------



## Trautchen (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz*

Hi, na ist ja alles wieder dran.  

Dann kann er ja wieder in voller Schönheit in den Winter gehen.


----------



## danyvet (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Molch mit abgebissenem Schwanz*

Tja, Leute,

es ist wieder mal so weit. Diese Biester (ich nehme zumindest stark an, dass es die Libellenlarven sind, die meine Molchis so malträtieren) haben wieder massiv zugeschlagen. Ein Jungweibi musste einen guten Teil ihres Schwanzes einbüßen. Aber ich hab sie nach 2 Tagen immer noch quietschlebendig wieder gesehen und bin zuversichtlich, dass sie es schaffen wird, wieder ein schönes Schwänzchen zu bekommen. Auch bei zwei jungen Männchen hab ich "Fraßspuren" gesehen, einem fehlt ein Stück vom Kamm und einem zweiten ein ganzes Scherzerl um unteren Rand vom Schwanz, genau dort, wo er so schön blau-orange war 
Und trotzdem konnte ich heute 2x beobachten, wie eine riiiiiiieesiige Libellenlarve (so groß wie ausgewachsener Molch ohne Schwanz) vor einem "angreifenden" Molch (d.h. er ist auf die Libellenlarve zugeschwommen und hat sie mit der Schnauze angestoßen, mein Herz ist fast in die Hose gerutscht *immerdieseaufregungenamteich*) geflüchtet ist.
Unten ein paar Bilder von dem armen Mädi


----------

